# New service to detached garage not house?



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Existing building with 100amp service, owner builds new detached garage and installs 200amp service in garage. Sez he wants to run new service entrance cable to existing house 100amp panel removing old service lines from the utility co. Old house service would become a sub-panel.

Q. Does the main service have to be on the existing house or can it be on the (secondary building) detached garage?


----------



## Mule (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

I think that would be up to the service provider. I haven't looked at the code but I don't see it as a problem!


----------



## raider1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

Unless there is a problem with the local utility company, what the owner is proposing is OK as far as the NEC is concerned.

The house would now become a building supplied by a feeder.

You would need to have a disconnecting means at the home in accordance with 225.31.

If you are using the 2008 NEC, the feeder to the home must include an equipment grounding conductor. (See 250.32(B))

Chris


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

I don't see an issue either, you may want to contact the POCO.


----------



## pwood (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

this is standard practice in rural areas with wells. you can still have power and water if the house has a fire!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

PC,

I noticed that the 2009 I-Codes has added; R105.9 Preliminary Inspection.  "Before issuing a permit, the building official is authorized to examine or cause to be examined; buildings, structures and sites for which an application has been filed."

A lot of times; and this may be one; it might help to understand why the homeowner wants to make this change.

Just an example: If the homeowner wants to put in a swimming pool and the location of the overhead service prohibits the pool location.  The feeder to the house; that Chris is refering to; could be installed underground; and if necessary go around the desired pool area.

I like the idea of looking at the site before issuing a permit in some cases.  There are many instances where a site visit before issuing a permit would be helpful; and possibly save the applicant a lot of problems later.

Just a thought,

Uncle Bob


----------



## calhaz (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

230.40 Exception #3 addresses this very issue. It doesn't have to be a feeder.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: New service to detached garage not house?

UB,

Very good idea to check site out before the permit issuance in this case for sure.

calhaz,

Welcome to the board and thanks for the code ref. 230.40 #3 is what I was looking for. It appears in this case the homeowner has options which will keep his cost down.  

raider1,

Thanks for the info on the feeder.


----------

